# Connor Ward Triplex Overhaul



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Not sure if Connor Ward is on here. I cannot see where I can tag him or where anyone else has been able to tag him in posts. 
Just wanted to say I want to see that triplex do a cut that he's been rebuilding over the winter. You've got my admiration for having the guts to take it on.

Understand wanting the sand to settle down before you put the reels to it.


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

@wardconnor


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

If you watch his You Tube channel, I think his next video will be the Triplex cut. His last Instagram post has Ryan Knorr sitting on it in the yard and you can see in the background that he cut with it. Sweet fat stripes!


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxX6KloHnrb/

Yeah I bet a video will come soon.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Wow! That is really nice! What kind of maintenance is involved with one of those? All those hoses I'm assuming are hydraulic?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

ZachUA said:


> Wow! That is really nice! What kind of maintenance is involved with one of those? All those hoses I'm assuming are hydraulic?


Yeah - based on his videos, the hydraulics seem like the least cumbersome part of maintaining these units. It's sort of caused me to rethink my desire to own one of these things.

Just getting the reels sharpened every couple years would be ~$600 ($200 a reel).


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

blorge said:


> If you watch his You Tube channel, I think his next video will be the Triplex cut. His last Instagram post has Ryan Knorr sitting on it in the yard and you can see in the background that he cut with it. Sweet fat stripes!


He's one of the channels I follow. Reminds me how little I do with my yard. LOL


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

He went "OG gangsta" and painted the tire rims black!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxGu-OsHg5X/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## ISU (May 8, 2019)

That picture is missing the hashtag of #beast!


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

anyone know what the deal is with the Butter?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

dmouw said:


> anyone know what the deal is with the Butter?


He explained it in one of the videos when he was rebuilding the triplex. A semi was driving thru town too fast and crashed into a downtown building. The semi was full of packaged butter and everyone in town grabbed a case or two of butter.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

g-man said:


> dmouw said:
> 
> 
> > anyone know what the deal is with the Butter?
> ...


How the hell did I miss that? I've heard the jokes in his videos but figured it was inside joke. Do you recall what video it was? Unless I watched during an ambien night. I sleep great but there's no telling what I posted here.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

@TN Hawkeye it was the video of when I was working in my garage doing a live video. The video is like an hour plus long. The story is in that video around the last 15 minutes of the video. I will not be sharing that story ever again on the YouTubes.

Yes @adgattoni it is all hydraulic and yes those are all hydraulic hoses. Everything on the machine is hydraulic. It has been a fun project for sure.

Not quite 200$ per reel to get sharpened. More like 115 per. I would like actually to someday get my own grinder. Pretty sure that I can get one eventually.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

blorge said:


> If you watch his You Tube channel, I think his next video will be the Triplex cut. His last Instagram post has Ryan Knorr sitting on it in the yard and you can see in the background that he cut with it. Sweet fat stripes!


Yes it is coming. I really wanted to wait for the sand to settle in before going down with the reels. I have mowed with it a few times now. Well 2 times. Here is a picture from today.

It is still early for me and the lawn is not fully green yet. I still have a lot of areas that need some time.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

That looks nice Connor. Cant wait to see the videos.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

wardconnor said:


>


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> blorge said:
> 
> 
> > If you watch his You Tube channel, I think his next video will be the Triplex cut. His last Instagram post has Ryan Knorr sitting on it in the yard and you can see in the background that he cut with it. Sweet fat stripes!
> ...


Man that takes your lawn to another level. Now that you have the triplex you need to mow the entire front in one direction and then use the walk behind reel and a broom to lay down a mustache in the other direction. It would take a while but it would be the greatest thumbnail for a video ever.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Looks fantastic, would love to see a process video on mowing around trees.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> blorge said:
> 
> 
> > If you watch his You Tube channel, I think his next video will be the Triplex cut. His last Instagram post has Ryan Knorr sitting on it in the yard and you can see in the background that he cut with it. Sweet fat stripes!
> ...


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> Looks fantastic, would love to see a process video on mowing around trees.


This is a well guarded trade secret.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> > Looks fantastic, would love to see a process video on mowing around trees.
> ...


I think I have an idea of that trade secret! 

Lawn is looking good @wardconnor! And the machine is beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > This is a well guarded trade secret.
> ...


Yes you would know the secret. NOT to be divulged.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> NOT to be divulged.


Hahaha


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

Looking Good Sir.


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> blorge said:
> 
> 
> > If you watch his You Tube channel, I think his next video will be the Triplex cut. His last Instagram post has Ryan Knorr sitting on it in the yard and you can see in the background that he cut with it. Sweet fat stripes!
> ...


So how much time is this machine saving you per mow?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> > Looks fantastic, would love to see a process video on mowing around trees.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Reddog90 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > blorge said:
> ...


at least an hour if not more


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2019)

Looks great!

Coolest part is the time savings. Everyone is busy these days. Time is money.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2019)

Just had a chance to see videos of the triplex reel mower in action on Conor and Ryan's channel.

So awesome.

Another benefit of this mower is the ability to mow more frequently. Nothing strengthens the lawn during the growing season like frequent mowing.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP4ayHNfv0c

FINALLY!! I take back everything I said earlier in this thread. I want one again. Really really bad.


----------



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm so jealous, not really. There is a 5 reel mower for $3000 in my area. 2 runs in my front yard and game over. It will not fit through the gate.

Connor,if you are looking (lurking), nice job with the restoration of mower. I enjoy watching your YouTube channel. Hopefully with the shortened time of mowing your videos will stay the same length. Maybe you will have time to mow your neighbors lawn.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Fantastic!! What you gona do with all the time saved by using the triple? Love the PJs, guess you couldn't wait to get out of bed to mow, no time to change into outdoor clothes. :mrgreen:


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> > Looks fantastic, would love to see a process video on mowing around trees.
> ...


The rear wheel steering will hug pretty tight turns. They are nimble for such big pieces of equipment.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> Yes @adgattoni it is all hydraulic and yes those are all hydraulic hoses. Everything on the machine is hydraulic. It has been a fun project for sure.


Two great things about hydraulic reel drive. 1) you can vary the reel speed to pretty much dial in clip frequency to exactly where you want it, and 2) self backlapping. Just flip a switch and the reels spin backwards. No drills or machines necessary.


----------

